# Fox line sucess



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

I have had ALL of my fox traps out for a little over a week. A grand total of 2 :lol: at first they were post sets. Sunday I changed to a flat set on both of them and suprise monday morning there was a grinner waiting for me. reset and nothing this morning. 
p.s. dont ask for pics i'm laughing to hard to keep the camera still, besides I'll have to get my wife to post the pics, me + puter + camera =X#%@!X :lol:
good luck to all. Im having a blast.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Keep em comming...


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

GERRYE said:


> I have had ALL of my fox traps out for a little over a week. A grand total of 2 :lol: at first they were post sets. Sunday I changed to a flat set on both of them and suprise monday morning there was a grinner waiting for me. reset and nothing this morning.
> p.s. dont ask for pics i'm laughing to hard to keep the camera still, besides I'll have to get my wife to post the pics, me + puter + camera =X#%@!X :lol:
> good luck to all. Im having a blast.


Good for you! Keep at it, it's work but fun-work and everybody has their ups and downs at this time of year. Good luck to you!

This morning-









Notice right above the number 5 in the date, he didn't like what was offered so he didn't work the set and without guides because of last nights snow, I missed him.









But he worked the the second one!:evil::evil:









Oops, for those of you that might ask. No this fox didn't come off the farm where I've been catching the coyotes this past week. I've got four sets on the coyote farm and only two sets on this farm that I put in two days ago.


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Very nice looking fox Seldom...


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Congrats GERREY, I only caught some ***** in my fox/coyote sets last week, out of 6 traps in 5 days I caught 4 *****. So far this week I havent caught a thing, right now I only have 2 sets out for them. It seems every time I think I have their travel route figured out they find a different way through the property. 

Seldom, very nice fox. One day I'm hopeing to get one.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Dang it Seldom!
You must have all the luck! I am so jealous right now......... seriously excellent job!
:xzicon_sm


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Gerrye

Nothing wrong with a Boone and Crockett grinner. In fact next year we should have a contest for the biggest one.

Seldom

Since no one else will pick your brain I will. Why did you pick that crop change up to set at. It looks like a spot that I wouldn't normally set at this time of year.

What was making the fox travel that spot with no cover and no place to hunt? Looks like a great fall spot don't know if I would normally set it in the snow.

How many sets do you put at a location and why? You got more fox or coyotes in your area?


Griff


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

griffondog said:


> Gerrye
> 
> Nothing wrong with a Boone and Crockett grinner. In fact next year we should have a contest for the biggest one.
> 
> ...


Hi Griff,


> Why did you pick that crop change up to set at. It looks like a spot that I wouldn't normally set at this time of year.


This crop change is the perfect travel route between woodlots. The sets are just off a corner of a 60 acre woodlot the crop change makes a travel corridor to the next woodlot 1/4 miles to the south. Three hundred yards to the east across the winter wheat field is another 40 acre woodlot. Due to the layout of the woodlots in reference to the two fields (fields are in a "L" shape configuration) *THAT* particular corner with the crop change is *THE LOCATION *regardless of the time of year in the entire section (or at least in my opinion :lol ! The squiggly lines are the primary and secondary travel routes.










I set up there just before our last big snowstorm for two days and those two sets caught a grey and a coyote. I had to use a metal detector to recover my traps. I just set back up with those two sets Sunday morning and caught two nice **** yesterday morning and the red this morning. There's a reason and principle *WHY* spots are hot locations!



> How many sets do you put at a location and why? You got more fox or coyotes in your area?


There's just the two. I always set two for the exact reason that is played out in the photos. The red didn't work the 1st set and just missed by about 1" of being caught regardless but close only counts for much in horseshoes, not trapping! My initial setup is two sets but usually after the first catch I may/quite often add a 3rd in a specific direction from the one that did the catching in case I've miscalculated the travel pattern for that general location.



> You got more fox or coyotes in your area?


Not tellin!!:evil:::lol:


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 20, 2007)

you are a nicer guy than i am! i would never give lat and long of my hunting success!!!


----------



## GERRYE (Dec 18, 2006)

Thnaks guys. like I said I am having a great this year time with the little bit of trapping I can do. Just taking it slow, learning as much as I can with out making to many mistakes and looking to hit it a little harder next year. I cant express how much I enjoy learning from all the advice posted here. 

griffondog. why not next year lets start a little frendly competition for the biggest grinner. 

Fmann. keep after them I have all the confidence there will be a fox waiting for you soon.

Seldom. thanks for the encouragment and congrats on your sucsesful season. 

Thumbtrapper. thanks and good luck.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice job on the fox he looks great!


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Kind of a big deal said:


> you are a nicer guy than i am! i would never give lat and long of my hunting success!!!


You're quite right KDB! Sometimes in my desire to help, I say/explain too much,:yikes: though I'm not one for big secerts. Lets just say "the Griffon made me do it but the devil's in the details"!:SHOCKED::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Okay Seldom, some more brain picking.

Which way is north in the pic?

What sets, dirthole and flat or post or ....?


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

GERRYE - Nice job and attitude! I was about like you last year. A couple more traps, but not much more in the critter department to brag about. I learned a lot between last year and this and caught more dritters this year. And, I plan on continuing to learn more this year for next ... don't get discouraged.

Seldom - Thanks for sharing your wisdom, and thought process in this much detail. When I read some of your posts, I'm not even sure what questions to ask ... but believe me ... I am soaking it all in (and I'll gaurentee others are as well). As far as the inadvertant posting of the GPS #'s .... don't worry ... Griff's eyes are too old to read that small of print!:lol: To that point ... so are mine.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> Okay Seldom, some more brain picking.
> 
> Which way is north in the pic?


Freepop - Look in the upper right corner.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Shows, how my eyesite is  <----(me and my blind glasses)

Where do you check from Seldom ?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on the nice red


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sorry to highjack your thread GERRYE, but while were picking I have a couple questions for Seldom which may help you in the long run with catching a couple fox. 

You set your traps in the L in the middle. You said that this is the hot travle spot, but why wouldnt they run the out a little from the edge of the wood lot on either side?

In the picture on the yellow side or the red side?










The reason I ask is this is most likely where I would set traps on this spot depending on where the sign is.

Thanks,

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

PSE, I'd consider prevailing wind too. Which would be left to right in most cases, as close to travel route as possible.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 said:


> Sorry to highjack your thread GERRYE, but while were picking I have a couple questions for Seldom which may help you in the long run with catching a couple fox.
> 
> You set your traps in the L in the middle. You said that this is the hot travel spot, but why wouldn't they run the out a little from the edge of the wood lot on either side?
> 
> ...





> You set your traps in the L in the middle. You said that this is the hot travle spot, but why wouldn't they run the out a little from the edge of the wood lot on either side?


 I used the pushpin as a general location indicator. My sets are 20-35 yds south of the actual corner along the crop change. The photo of the last big red should give you a better idea how far I'm away from the actual corner of the woodlot. The photo was taken as I walked along the south side of the woodlot looking east.:lol:



> In the picture on the yellow side or the red side?


 Neither! Previous scouting verified that the canines were traveling north and south on the crop change far more then the east west route I drew in but it's still a "cover-your-bases" deal. Regardless, the north/south crop change line is THE LOCATION!!! *ALL* of the canines that use this section *WILL* use it sooner or later!! The red and yellow lines you drew around the east woodlot are way down on the list of acceptable locations for me. There's no reason to put traps everywhere a person THINKS a canine would travel sometime. I put in sets that I believe will catch or be seen by *ALL* of the canines that use an entire section (sq mi) an as soon as possible!

I see where I can make this a little clearer. As you probably already have gotten tired of my *"WHY's"[/B but that's what it's all about, I should explain WHY I said "will use it sooner of later!!". Out of a large area of nothing but straight lines, that one corner is the most prominent feature. IMO, all animals key on outstanding and prominent features. It's kind of a focal point so to speak and in this case and in others similar, it's been my experience and observations, animals tend to use the area around such features as transition areas when on the travel from one place to another. In this case from one woodlot to another. Coyote, fox, both red & grey, **** (all four types of these animals have been caught off this corner in the past 6 days!) and turkeys are using the general area around the corner for travel whether it's east/west or north/south. 

You might ask WHY the animals travel north/south using the crop transition more then just cutting across the field anywhere east/west? They do just cross the field but all animals seem to be more comfortable using a transition and that's another reason WHY I'm set up on that particular crop change off that particular corner!!! 

This isn't rocket science, it's just observation and experience! 

Hopefully what I've written is clearer then mud!:lol::lol:*


----------

